# Califur October Newsletter!



## Summercat (Oct 25, 2008)

1.On Safari! And Twenty Years of Furry Conventions
2.New Co-Chair
3.New Hotel and Hotel Information
4.Registration is Open
5.GOH and Special Guests
6.Convention Book needs contributions
7.Programming
8.Staff Positions Open
9.No, Weâ€™re Not Going To Tijuana


1.On Safari! Twenty Years of Furry Conventions!

Califur 5â€™s main theme next year is â€˜On Safariâ€™, a phrase that means a trip to a far away, partially civilized land, to partake in the native cultures. But thatâ€™s not all â€“ because this year is special. In 1989, right here in Orange County, ConFurence Zero (the worldâ€™s first furry-themed convention) took place, and as the direct successor to ConFurence, CaliFur simply wonâ€™t let this anniversary pass without a party! â€¦or a convention!

2.New Co-Chair

New to the CaliFur Convention Executives is Rainhopper Roo, taking the position of Co-Chair. Rainhopper is a native of Michigan. He moved to SoCal in 2006, where he has since proclaimed himself the resident 80â€™s Rocker Roo. Rainhopperâ€™s past contributions to CaliFur include the con-books of the last two years, and he was the con-book editor in 2008. Rainhopperâ€™s been a familiar face at California furry fandom events for some time now. Help us welcome him!

3.New Hotel and Hotel Information

We heard back from you all, and we found a new hotel! Our new location is the Irvine Marriott (( http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/laxir-irvine-marriott/ )), a sister hotel to the venue that hosts Rainfurrest in Washington state. 

The Marriott Room rates are $125 a night, including validated parking for all hotel guests. To make a room reservation, either use the website and code â€˜furfuraâ€™, or dial 1-949-553-0100 and use code â€˜furfuraâ€™. Located on Von Karman Avenue near the 405 (San Diego) freeway, the hotel features shuttle services to and from nearby John Wayne/Orange County Airport.

4.Registration is Open

	Registration for Califur V 2009 is open! Prices are the same from last year, so no new surprises! You can register for the convention by following the links at www.califur.com .
5.GoH and Special Guests 

This yearâ€™s Guest of Honor is Bonnie Calahan. Bonnie was a background artist for Hannah Barbara Productions through the 60s, 70s, and early 80s, and was also the artist for the book â€˜Shakespeareâ€™s Catâ€™. 

Our Artist Guest this year is Fossil the Undead Anthrosaur. Fossil is a writer, illustrator, and animator, and heâ€™s been active in the Furry Fandom since 2002. He is perhaps best known for his heard of female dinosaur characters known as the â€˜Jurassic Beautiesâ€™. 

As our Special Guest, 2 the Ranting Gryphon will once again return to CaliFur! For those who have not had the experience of seeing him, 2 is one of the â€˜Furry Celebritiesâ€™. Heâ€™s well-known for his rants on YouTube and elsewhere, and heâ€™s been making the rounds of conventions as a stand-up comedian since 2000.

6.Our Convention Book needs Contributions!

As always, our con-book needs content! If youâ€™ve a story or artwork thatâ€™s applicable to the twin themes of â€˜On Safariâ€™ or â€™20 Years of Furry Conventionsâ€™, please visit www.furrymagazine.com/Califur4/default.aspx to find out how you can submit it.

7.Programming

If you have an idea for a panel, round-robin discussion, or workshop you want to run in 2009, donâ€™t be afraid to let us know! Get in touch with our Programming Lead at rodso64@hotmail.com, and weâ€™ll get the ball rolling! Even if itâ€™s not something that you think is directly related to the theme or idea of furry fandom, feel free to submit your idea anyhow! Weâ€™re open to new ideas!

8.Staff Positions Open

Just as a reminder, CaliFur is a growing convention. We had over 600 people at Califur IV, and weâ€™re expecting to grow for V. This means we can always use additional staff. If you are interested in helping out, or you feel you have a specific skill or ability that you want to put at the disposal of the convention, contact (insert contact here) and let us know!

9.No, Weâ€™re Not Going To Tijuana.

And once again, despite certain jokes on IRC that got out of hand â€“ 

No, We Are Not Going To Tijuana. But the Beverly Hills Chihuahua is!

Have a happy fall!
--
Califur V
http://www.califur.com


----------

